# Hate destroying his bubble nest.



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

I hate destroying Neptune's bubble nest. Sorry if this is really short and a repeated topic. Just saying.

Like my avatar?


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Yea its a pretty nice avatar despite being pinky. Maybe if you change the back colour to something else like red or so it would be cooler. Anyway, we really have to destroy them to change the water.


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

i know! i hate it too! im always afraid theyre going to be mad or sad i messed them up after they did all that work


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Ya


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol. Mine like to murder theirs themselves.

You have a Goldfish? Cool me too! What do you house yours in?


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate wrecking his, but he usually builds a new nest after his water's changed.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL I just changed the water in all three of my tanks and I was thinking the same thing. Each of my fish had a huge bubble nest in their tank. The one who is in a half gallon actually had two and they covered nearly half the surface of the water. He's a really happy guy considering that he doesn't have a real tank or even plants yet.


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Same here lol. He has a small tank but is always happy.

Larry is in a small bowl. Trying to get a better one.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have two goldfish! Lol They share a huge tank!


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Goldfish are kinda picky, not like bettas. No offense lol.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Both fish have their merits. I simply prefer bettas because I know now I can keep one alive for more than a week! 
...but that's a story for another thread!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree. I hate destorying my betta's bubble nest. But it has to be done sometimes.

I like your avatar, too. Very pretty. I make avatars, too, but nobody really likes my work anymore since Flaretacious can make better avatars than me.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

well obsidian made a nest when he had the entire ten gal to himself but since i split it and destroyed his first one he ever made during a water change, he hasnt even come close to making anothrone. its sad cu i was breed him but idk if hes even up for it .


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep.


----------

